# My 2007 Roubaix base



## ConorD (Jul 23, 2006)

I just picked up my new 2007 56cm Roubaix base. It has a brushed aluminum main traingle with carbon seatstays and fork. I am looking forward to having a road bike again and not riding my MTB with slicks any longer.


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

Nice looking bike! Enjoy the ride


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*just built up this 05 for my wife.*

05 roubaix with campy centaur. it's her first road bike and a pretty sweet ride at that.


----------



## jtching (Aug 4, 2006)

I also just special ordered a 2007 Roubiax model and eagerly awaiting its arrival. What are your initial impressions of the bike? I was comtemplating between the Elite or this model (have test rode the 2005 elite) but opted for the less expensive alum. frame on the base model. Do you have an approximate weight for your bike?

Jeff


----------



## p0werp0p (Jul 15, 2004)

Is the base still 9 speed or has it moved to 10-speed 105?


----------



## jtching (Aug 4, 2006)

The base model is now 10-speed shimano 105.


----------



## ConorD (Jul 23, 2006)

*Roubaix impressions*



jtching said:


> I also just special ordered a 2007 Roubiax model and eagerly awaiting its arrival. What are your initial impressions of the bike? I was comtemplating between the Elite or this model (have test rode the 2005 elite) but opted for the less expensive alum. frame on the base model. Do you have an approximate weight for your bike?
> 
> Jeff


I am enjoying the bike and I am glad I did not buy the comp. The specialized hubs are the only thing that feel like they belong on a base model. But I am partial to King hubs so go figure. I do not know what it weighs. The seat is quite comfortable.


----------

